# Jinx at the Lake "pic heavy"



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

We took Jinx yesterday to the lake for the first time and she definitely enjoyed herself. Within about a minute she was running chest deep into the water and in just a few minutes she was full blown swimming. 










































































































bad picture but I love her body in this one.

























Towards the end there was a guy in a kayak that came by close to shore and she wanted to go get him sooooo bad couldn't get them both in the pic but got 2 to show "the story"


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

Oh wow, it looks like she had alot of fun. She's such a pretty girl.


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

The best part was when we came home she had the worst hair day ever lol it was too funny the hairs on her back curled up I keep trying to brush them down but it's not working. Poor girl


























Then of course the videos I took (can't forget videos)

Best one (love her focus on daddy about 30-40 seconds in)


----------



## missmychance (Jan 20, 2011)

She is so cute, where is that at?


----------



## Scout&Sasha (Mar 30, 2011)

She is sooo cute!!
I love her bad hair day haha


----------



## cassadee7 (Nov 26, 2009)

That looks SO FUN! I might have to come visit


----------



## Kris10 (Aug 26, 2010)

Looks like she had a great time! Which lake is this?


----------



## HeyJude (Feb 2, 2011)

What a riot! It is still really cold here, too cold for the pond!


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

I love her bad hair day I was dieing taking the pictures. For those in NC we went to Mott Lake it's pretty nice there and not crowded so great for teaching the pups the lake isn't bad. If anyone wants to meet up and go let me know be more then glad to have you follow me out there. Only about 20 minutes from post and all a straight easy drive.

Shawn anytime you and Saber wanna come you are definitely more then welcome  sure Jinx would love to see her sister. Still trying to get Bullet to drag her momma this way lol, maybe.. just maybe the lake will convince her. (We just found it ourselves)


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

Shawn just noticed Saber got her STAR congrats little one  Jinx passed it all the lady is getting her paperwork together so we can send it in.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I love how Jinx attracted a crowd! And her curly coat is adorable :wub: 
Good job to Saber and Jinx on the STAR accomplishment!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

So cute! My coaties will get bed head when they fall asleep after swimming or a bath.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Who is the other LC shepherd? Is that someone you know, or did you just happen to run into them?


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

Thanks Jane  She always attracts a crowd and just LOVES the other dogs.

Guess bed head is just the downfall of being such a cute little coatie lol looked like she had tidal waves going down her back


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

Debbie the other LC is our obediance trainers dog. She has the LC GSD and the white and the black and white great pyranese. She did Jinx's basic obediance class and then we meet up with her throughout the week to do off leash hikes together as often as our schedules meet up.


----------



## Sherief Shalaby (Aug 24, 2010)

pretty girl with a unique color 

how old is she??.. 4-5 months??..


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

actually my girl just turned 5 months yesterday.  She's just a dark sable actually pretty common in the working lines. Thank you


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Puppy with a log! What's not to love?










Glad to see we have another Wildhaus Olympic Swimmer in training!!!


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

lol hmm now that you singled out that picture it looks like a video I watched of a bigger dog with less hair and a mom who refused the poor dog exercise and enjoyment because "it's too heavy" :rofl:


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

nice pics :wub:
We still have 2 feet of ice on our lakes


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

Miss Molly May said:


> nice pics :wub:
> We still have 2 feet of ice on our lakes


Wow thats crazy we didn't even get 2 feet of ice throughout the entire winter lol.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Holmeshx2 said:


> lol hmm now that you singled out that picture it looks like a video I watched of a bigger dog with less hair and a mom who refused the poor dog exercise and enjoyment because "it's too heavy" :rofl:


I'm sure I don't know what you are talking about :wild: :wub: :wild: :wub:

How sad is it when a dog can carry a 'tree' for miles and the owner can't even toss it to play fetch!????


----------



## cassadee7 (Nov 26, 2009)

Holmeshx2 said:


> Shawn just noticed Saber got her STAR congrats little one  Jinx passed it all the lady is getting her paperwork together so we can send it in.


Congrats back at ya! We have some smart girls don't we? What are you going to do next with her?


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

love it! too cute! Shasta always has a funky hair day after she gets wet. looks like fun!


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

MaggieRoseLee said:


> I'm sure I don't know what you are talking about :wild: :wub: :wild: :wub:
> 
> How sad is it when a dog can carry a 'tree' for miles and the owner can't even toss it to play fetch!????


In all fairness have you looked at all these Wildhaus dogs? They have an extra "tree carrying" gene. Most pictures I see of them from various litters they are carrying an entire tree in their mouth or jumping into the air to grab ahold of a tree still in the ground. Thinking they are given steroids as pups or something... I wanna see the "milk supplement" they get as puppies I think it's tainted lol.



cassadee7 said:


> Congrats back at ya! We have some smart girls don't we? What are you going to do next with her?


Thanks Shawn time to admit I'm a bad mom  I haven't fully figured out 100% where we are going. I really want to do Schutzhund with her and the few times we've gone to the club she has LOVED it and done great at it my only thing is that this club uses really harsh methods with the adults. They have been great with her and I would not let them do anythin rough with her but just so lost on this one.

I wanted to get into agility with her but the only place that teaches it around here the lady that owns the building I absolutely despise and go figure she also teaches all the other classes I wanted such as rally and tracking. 

With the SchH thing I'm gonna keep going there for now just going to use it for imprinting and learn alot on my own so I know what methods I'm ok with and what I'm not so I can make sure she doesn't get screwed up. She's such a happy puppy and ready to do anything all the dogs they have are so hesitant in everything they do and I'm sure it's because of the methods they use. I love the fact that no matter what it is she WANTS to work and I will never let anyone take that from her no matter what. 

We definitely have some smart girls of course I expect nothing less from a Wildhaus pup she amazes me daily. I had a few trainers who were all over her and how great she is and then when they found out she was just "pet quality" they were floored. Her drive and focus is amazing not to mention the off switch which has come in handy a few times when Reggie gets her going with rough housing lol. 

What are you doing with Saber?... 

hmm getting a bit off topic but I'm allowed to Hijack my own thread aren't I? lol


----------

